# New little girl coming soon.



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, we lost our female Rott last week and we are about to become a two V family. We are expecting a female to be arriving Dec. 21st. We are thinking about Scarlett as her name but we'll have to see if she matches the name.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

scarlet would work if she has a dark or deep red coat, if lighter color i would go with ginger lol ;D


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Picked up Scarlet this AM at the airport. She's beautiful!!! She and Dexter get along great.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats on the Christmas baby!! 

I am having to tell myself over and over "I will not even THINK about a new puppy. I will not even THINK about a new puppy. I will not even THINK about a new puppy. I will not even THINK about a new puppy."

I really miss puppy breath. <sigh>


----------



## marishavh (Dec 8, 2009)

Ooh she is too cute! we pick up our second V from the airport tomorrow! Very excited!!! Best Chrissy present eva ;D


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Congrats. She's very cute. Scarlet is a great name for a V.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

What a pretty little girl she is, and just in time for Christmas. 

Have fun with her.


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

What a beautiful little lass she is. Enjoy those baby months, they just go by too quickly.


----------

